

Rule.FM Sets Out To Destroy BaseCamp, SalesForce, others - kloncks
http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/30/rule-your-work-productivity-with-rule-fm/

======
kloncks
As entertaining as those comments might be, "making Apple jealous",
"destroying basecamp", and throwing SalesForce out of a boat, I'm troubled by
this.

When you describe/compare yourself by other competing services, you user their
service as a yardstick and are therefore constrained by that. Rather than "set
out to destroy basecamp and salesforce while making apple jealous", just "set
out to create the best productivity tool". I realize that wouldn't be quite
the same link fodder, but it's so much better in the long run.

Digg and Reddit ran into this problem once when they started comparing one
another. Hacker News managed to stay out of that meaningless crap.

